

Find non-linked directories and files on a domain - thefox
https://github.com/TheFox/httpdiscover

======
elliottcarlson
By brute-forcing a full dictionary attack on a site? Seems a little too
invasive, can be seen as a hack attempt (especially since your dictionary
contains admin type folders etc) and/or a denial of service attack - and at
the very least can cost a user real money depending on their hosting setup.

Anyhow - besides not liking the _point_ of this - good code, but the same can
be accomplished with a oneliner:

    
    
        grep -v '^#' dictionary | grep -v '^$' | xargs -I DICTIONARYITEM curl -o /dev/null -w "%{url_effective} returned %{http_code}\n" -s http://domain.com/DICTIONARYITEM

